# pregnancy question



## stacey mardybum walsh (Nov 21, 2010)

hi just wondered im type 1 and have been for nearly 11 years im now on a pump, the last two weeks my control has gone from really bad hypos to my levels rising on its own even without eating, im now on day 7 of my period i havent come on yet.. I took a preg test on day 6 it says neg it was one them ones u can test the day u are due. It wasnt accurate as i never had two lines in both windows...... was wondering if my control change could be a sign of being preg too, i have never had a baby before this is all new to me 

thank you xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi hun 

guess who lol.
As you know Im now 13 weeks and I had hypos all through the first trimester its only now they are starting to creep up slightly. I remember back in March I almost completely stopped taking insulin because I'd have hypos even with the smallest amount  Then they started sky rocketing out of the blue,  I wasn't pregnant & the doctors put it down to the weather ?! 
I'd take another test in a few days and if it still doesn't have a line in the control window go to your doctor. They can do a blood test to detect the HCg Hormone thats present during pregnancy. 
Much loves xxxx


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Nov 21, 2010)

hehe  

thanks hun im offically late tomorrow so will leave it a week so alan will be home and keep my fingers crossed. there was nothing in the control window so maybe its good sign and i tested to early xx


----------



## smile4loubie (Nov 21, 2010)

quite possible hun xx fingers crossed you get the outcome you want xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 21, 2010)

If theres nothing in the test it doesnt work, id get another one, but maybe wait for alan to be at home, if you are you will want him there.

Im 28 weeks tomorrow, hypos where crazy first few weeks.

Any other signs? x


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Nov 21, 2010)

well the main one is no period which i always have one, i guess want no asap case insulin changes needed ect but will leave it a few days and try again 

my levels are having a mind of its own, had few headaches but could been due to my levels x


----------



## bev (Nov 21, 2010)

I hope you find out soon and its the result you wanted.Bev


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Nov 21, 2010)

thank u  x


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 22, 2010)

Hiya,

For what it's worth, with baby number one I tested the day I was blue & got a really strong positive result first time...baby number two & I had 3 'negative results' from tests on about when the period was due to a good week or so after it should have started - so much for 99% accurate eh?!   I guess just take care of yourself & test again in a few days...all the best!


----------

